

Denver officers won't be able to delete body camera video - EGreg
http://denver.cbslocal.com/2014/03/11/denver-officers-wont-be-able-to-delete-body-camera-video/

======
EGreg
I started a white house petition about this:

[http://wh.gov/lEb2V](http://wh.gov/lEb2V)

